

The Story of Mel - eru
http://catb.org/esr/jargon/html/story-of-mel.html

======
eru
Can't believe this wasn't on HN already.

~~~
bockris
It's been on several times under different URLS.

[http://www.google.com/search?&q=site:http://news.ycombin...](http://www.google.com/search?&q=site:http://news.ycombinator.com/+mel&esrch=FT1)

~~~
eru
OK. Thanks!

